# Looking for land with small house



## homefinder2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

We are searching for an acre or so of land with a tiny house/cottage/cabin that needs work to do our homesteading. We would have 30K or less cash to buy the property. Does anyone know of such a property for sale in the east (Virginia or Maryland) or where else we might look to find it? Are there any particular internet searches we should use to search for our property? We are very flexible as to where we can look, but just donât seem to be finding what we need.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are not finding what you need, I'd recommend you contact a Realtor, one that is motivated to help you find what you seek. Those who are will work hard to find properties not even listed yet, have access to property info the public doesn't, also get real time price reductions on the MLS, not seen by the public until whenever the associated Sites do their updating.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

check hud listings at hudhomestore.com--- the bidding system favors owner occupants.
But you will need a realtor to submit your bid for you. I *think* that if there are no other bids before cutoff HUD will accept a bid 15% less than the list price (we bought one like this in July)-- but a realtor familiar with huds will know for certain.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you use a Realtor for HUD, insure the Agency is registered with a HUD Number, which is required. Ours has one, but not all Realty Companies do!

Here, the best buy for the nicest home is a Short Sale.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I am in central VA, 30K with a couple of acres is going to be tough around here. Even harder as you get closer to MD or eastern part of the state. A short sale down the road from us on 2 acres maybe 1000sqf house that needs >10k in work, sold for 54k. It is doable, but you are going to have not be picky, and will likely be in a questionable area. I am NOT an agent, but I would be happy to look around fluvanna county VA for you if interested.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Doesn't hurt to search craigslist. It lets you type in your price range, and I always type in a minimum of 2500 so you don't get a hundred rentals.


----------



## homefinder2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks to all who offered input, much appreciated. As for realtors, it's been very frustrating trying to find one who will make any real effort in our price range. Any names would be appreciated. We are focusing on the Southeast, but we'll have to be flexible on location. We know Virginia will be almost impossible, so we are open to other states in the se, and also Arkansas, Missouri. We've been staying away from short sales, sheriff sales, and hudhomes.com etc. Have we been mistaken about this? There have been positive experiences with these options?


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know that Virginia will be almost impossible but something in that price range is not seen often. 3 years ago there was a house and 2.75 acres for sale for $29,900 - it was on the market for several months I think because the house was very close to the road and the neighbors house was also close. Most people that move to this rural of an area want a bit more elbow room. I am not sure that it actually did sell - it may have been rented instead. I will keep my eye out around here for you.


----------

